# Bed Bolts



## RobG73 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am building a bed from a design I got here on LumberJocks. To fasten the bedrails to the posts I want to use bolts. I am looking for bed bolts that are designed to be located in the bedrail with the nut or insert in the post. I have not been able to find any bedbolts on any sights that meet this requirement. An idea is to purchase the bolts designed to go all the way through the posts and match them with a threaded insert. Mount the insert into the post and install the bolt into the bedrail. I would need to drill small holes into the head of the bed bolt to allow for tightening with a nail or small screwdriver. A washer would be needed if the bolt did not have a widened head. The big question is how to best install the bolt into the bedrail. A large enough pit in the bedrail is needed to allow the bolt to back out when losened, but should not allow it to fall out of the bedrail. I have an antique French bed with this desigh and it uses a thin piece of wood to cover a grove (not a drilled hole) with the bolt placed in. Not a bad idea, but would want to make sure the whole thing does not interfere with the placement of the matress.

Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome. And yes, I am determined to have the bolt in the bedrail and not the post. Has anyone seen a site that sells the type of bolt I am looking for?

Regards

Rob Gleason


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

rockler sells them. You can get them at McFeely's too I think. Woodcraft, Woodworkers' Supply… it's not an uncommon piece of hardware.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Van *************************: http://www.vandykes.com/default.aspx?utm_source=vr121017&utm_medium=email&utm_content=VDR_logo&utm_campaign=AnniversarySale

They have the ones with the little covers to conceal your embedded nuts and washers.


----------



## FishMontana (Sep 14, 2010)

Rob,

You can use these: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=25449&site=ROCKLER. I used them on a king-sized bed I built. I would suggested using a stub tennon so the weight is carried by the rail and not the dowels-although I have had no problem with the dowels breaking. I just never felt right having those things holding up my fat [email protected]#.

Also, the holes need a metric drill bit (I think it was 14mm, but don't quote me).


----------



## RobG73 (Sep 2, 2012)

Although bed bolts are common, finding one designed to secure from the bedrail into the post is rather difficult. I did see that one system that uses a C shaped washer and what appears to be a nut on the end of a threadall bolt. It does use a threaded insert though, which is what I am lookng for. I have already made the mortis and tennons for the bedrail to fit snuggly into the posts. i still may end up combining two different pieces. Use the modern bed bolt, but use a threaded insert in the post. Most the bed bolt I have seen are 3/8" 16, and the inserts come in that size.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I prefer the half-moon washers to those worktop connector type fittings.

I also agree with adding a stubby tenon rather than rely on dowels to stop the rail twisting.


----------



## RobG73 (Sep 2, 2012)

Maxifix is an interesting design. I have seen the minifix used on a lot of furniture designs and it looks like it would work well to tightent he bedrail into the post. I might consider it. The half moon washer is close to what I am looking for. I intend to take a picture of it after work today and post it so I can show what i have in my mind. I have had two beds with the same bolt system and yet I can't find it anywhere on the interent. Frustrating.


----------

